# TFH hosts Live interview with Jeff Turner 09/06/11 at 7pm EST



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

*Live Interview with Jeff Turner Sept 6th, 2011 at 7 p.m*

Please check back at 7 p.m. ET on Tuesday September 6, 2011 to participate in the live interview with Jeff and be entered for a chance to win a prize pack complete with Chemi-Pure Elite filtration media! This chat is sponsored by Boyd Enterprises.

Click here to enter the chatroom and participate in the interview! (Must already be registered on TFH's forum.)

From Jeff's website:

_Jeff Turner of Reef Aquaria Design Inc. (RAD) has been designing, fabricating and installing quality custom marine aquariums for over 30 years. His lifetime dedication to the aquarium trade, years of diving and collecting experience, and involvement as VP & COO of Oceans, Reefs and Aquariums, the world's leading supplier of marine ornamental aquacultured aquarium livestock, has profoundly affected the philosophy under which his systems are designed._


----------

